# Einbaulänge Dämpfer Granite Chief 2013



## Yocindkiller (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

kann es sein, dass beim 2013er Granite Chief ein 200 mm langer Dämpfer eingebaut wird? Nach dem Rahmenbruch meines 2012er wurden alle Komponenten und der 190 mm Rp23 an den 2013er Rahmen montiert. Beim Fahren kommt es nun verdammt schnell zu Bodenkontakt mit der Kurbel, weil das Tretlager so tief ist. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das normal ist.

Lg


----------



## Bordstein (11. Januar 2013)

Ja, du hast recht.
In den 2013 Modellen wird nun ein 200x57mm Dämpfer verbaut.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

